# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Calea Zacatechichi Experiences

## SKA

Okay I would like to know from anyone who has tried ingesting Calea Zacatechichi Dream herb or it&#39;s Extracted form. And I ask them to share their experiences. 

I read alot of VERY interresting Calea Experiences on Erowid.Org ( Here if you&#39;re interrested ) But not all of the people who submitted their Calea Experiences were Lucid Dreamers or per sé trying to achieve Lucidity with it. 
Now I would like to know how Lucid Dreamers with Lucid Dreaming on their Mind interpret the Calea Experience. It seems like the Calea herb most seems to affect the Subconcious Mind. The dreamlike state it seems to bring people, draws out the subconcious somewhat while awake. Perhaps Meditating all day with the Mind set on Lucid Dreaming while in this openminded, susceptible state would do good for Lucidity at Night. 

I&#39;m going to make this an experiment. I&#39;m going to drink a Calea 10X Extract-tea while Smoking a Calea Extract joint ( Or maybe I&#39;ll smoke it through a Pipe ). I believe this should be done early in the Day to get best effects at Night. Does anyone here know the best time of ingestion?

While awake, from what I&#39;ve read, the effects seem as if they are pretty Entrancing, Stimulant, Conciousness Expanding, Euphoric and Mind Clearing: a perfect state of Mind for a night of Lucid Dreaming I can imagine. I would like to add a day of Meditating focussing my thoughts on Lucid Dreaming all day. I figured under the OpenMinded, Dreamy State of Mind Calea Brings makes one significantly more susceptable to AutoSuggestion. Saying Lucid Dreaming Mantras and focussing the Mind on Lucid Dreaming while in thsi Clear and Open state of Mind may increase the likelyhood of your Subconcious picking it up.

I&#39;m going to do this once the package arrives. It should be either tonight or Tomorrow. Tomorrow I guess.

Any lucid Dreamers with Calea Dream herb Experience?

----------


## Man of Shred

i smoked it once years ago. i had precogish dreams.

----------


## SKA

> i smoked it once years ago. i had precogish dreams.
> [/b]



Hmm Interresting. Did you notice any other difference that night? Like Colors, Lightlevel, overall vividness and stronger emotions in that dream too? Can you prescribe it a bit more in detail?

----------


## Man of Shred

Me and my brother smoked it. i only had a little bit. it was similar to weed.
but the nex day we were driving through the b.c. rockies. The dream seemed so vivid. i was in the car. my bro and his GF were up front. i looked out the window it was night time and i saw trees burning. I woke up but it was day time. but i saw similar scenery.

my bro said he dreamt he saw fire trucks speeding down the highway. during our waking state we had to detour because of a forest fire.

 all i can say was that it didn&#39;t feel like a dream. more like i was _seeing_. (ever read Castaneda you&#39;ll know what i am talking about)

----------


## wombing

calea&#39;s most notable effect on my dreams is that it saturates the dreamscape with a sense of continuity and realism and solidity rarely experienced. 

  i almost never remember viewing the sudden, random, seemingly unrelated shifts that take place within a single dreaming period on a normal night. instead, if i remember dreams at all from a night i&#39;ve used calea, they are prolonged "episodes" of unusual fluidity and inter-relation.

  often i cannot say exactly where one dreaming period left off, and the next began, as the two episodes run together seamlessly. 

  for instance, the first night i felt the full effects, i dreamt of being in a house with some hostage-takers. i felt safe because i was technically "with them", even though i disapproved of their actions. i disliked the leader immensely.

  i tried to make my escape with one other defector, and was chased by the dream nemesis and some cronies, who eventually cornered me to inflict some unspeakable violence.

  that synopsis doesn&#39;t sound too compelling obviously, but the amount of detail and continuity was startling in retrospect. indeed, if all that i remembered was played in film form, the whole experience was easily an hour in length...i am almost certain it spanned two dreaming periods.

  --

  i often have dreams on calea wherein i am sitting with friends, idly chatting or whatever. on a few occasions i have remembered one of these seemingly innocuous gatherings during waking life, and attempted to resume a certain thread of conversation with this or that friend.

  yet they could not remember the conversation, as it had not taken place except in a dream. even though in my mind i could remember J get up to get a drink right after T used the washroom, and E rolled a joint while talking about his day at work, etc etc...all with the same realism as a waking memory.

  pretty strange feeling...

  or other "small" events, like losing an object, and looking for it the next day before realizing it was never lost in waking life.

----
  incidentally, lucids are much harder to attain with calea (for me), precisely because of the same realism and continuity which make me wish to use it.

  but the handful i have had have been exceptionally vivid and stable compared to my average lucid.

  and one night i had three lucids in a while after partaking of calea. one DILD, and two WILDs. i only note this because that is the most i have ever had in one night.

-
  joyous dream journeys&#33;

----------


## SoulSearcherX

Are the strongest effects achieved by smoking?  I&#39;d smoke if my lungs didn&#39;t kick my ass for it, so I really gotta watch it and look at alternatives.  Has anyone used teas exclusively and can comment on what kind of effect it has by itself?

----------


## JDream

> Are the strongest effects achieved by smoking?  I&#39;d smoke if my lungs didn&#39;t kick my ass for it, so I really gotta watch it and look at alternatives.  Has anyone used teas exclusively and can comment on what kind of effect it has by itself?
> [/b]



You could try it in capsule form.

----------


## SKA

> You could try it in capsule form.
> [/b]



Really? Well I should be Receiving the Calea DreamHerb I orderedd tomorrow or the day after.
I&#39;ve ordered 4 grams of Calea Zacatechichi Extract 10X. 
It&#39;s a powdery extract.

So does anyone on here know when and how to ingest this Calea extract for best results?
I&#39;ve heard that smoking a Calea Joint + drinking a Calea Tea Early in the Morning will give the desired results on your Dreams later THAT night.
Can anyone confirm that? or tell me otherwise what exactly to do with the Calea Extract for best effects? 

(I&#39;m an experienced  PotSmoker & Weird-Tea Drinker so that shouldn&#39;t be a problem. I downed more things that taste &#39;&#39;untasty&#39;&#39;, to make the understatement of the century  ::wink:: , and always managed to keep it down.)

----------


## SKA

Okay yesterday morning my package arrived with 4 Grams of Calea Zacatechichi Dreamherb Extract X10.
I&#39;ve smoked 3 joints with it: with hash, with weed and one with only tobacco and Calea Extract. in each joint about 0.1 Grams of extract. The effects while awake were very pleasant and obviously noticable. Very calming and physically relaxing, but where weed kind of gets you down and make you wanna close your eyes, Calea keeps your attention focus. In fact by calming the Spontanious Thought Process of the Mind it makes you much more ClearMinded. Great pre-meditation aid too.

That night I dreamt alot of weird and vivid stuff that, unfortunately, I can recall only very scrambled up and incomplete. I want to try it again anyways and then that day I won&#39;t be smoking Hash or Weed.


Also, For Fucks Sake, can Someone who had a succesfull Calea Herb/Extract dreaming experience tell me What form they took( Extract or Dried leaf) How they Took the Calea(Tea, Smoking, Capsules), How long prior to sleep they took it and how Much Miligrams or Grams they Took.

Can someone please tell me so I know what to do with the Calea Extract to get the desired results in my dreams?

----------


## SoulSearcherX

I actually got my calea last night as well.  I ordered 2 oz of dried leaves plus an oz of liquid extract.  I tried the extract last night.  Im going to be looking into the capsule option because my goodness the stuff tasted foul.  I mixed it with apple juice but it made no difference it might as well be water.  Anyway, it seemed to have a relaxing effect and I fell asleep for a couple of hours, but then I woke up about 1:00 am, not having dreamed.  Then I had one of my periodic bouts of insomnia I couldnt sleep the rest of the night.  About 5:00 in desperation, I made a joint out of the leaves and smoked about half of it.  Even the smoke tasted foul.  I probably eventually fell asleep about 6:00 and drifted in and out of sleep for the next three hours before it was time to get up and go to work.  But I really had some wild dreams during those three hours&#33;  I was dreaming about hearing a song in Spanish I really wish I could have written down what I heard, just to see if it was really just gibberish.  I imagine it was I dont speak Spanish and while I took classes a while back, I dont remember much.  I had a false awakening and I explained to a DC who happened to be there (didnt manage a reality check) that I was having hypnagogic hallucinations.  I had a series of fairly vivid dreams after that.  With one I was hearing some poems which I also wish I had written down.  At one point I was briefly lucid but I woke up shortly afterwards.  Its way too early to say it was the calea having an effect, but normally when I get this little sleep, I can barely recall any dreams at all if any.

----------


## SoulSearcherX

I need some information on making capsules.  I bought some empty gelatin capsules... I could put the liquid extract in there but I have to do it right as I&#39;m about to take them as the alcohol makes the gelatin soft.  With the leaves, is it enough to just grind it up and fill up the capsules?  I can&#39;t find much information on consuming calea like that.  Now I wish I&#39;d bought some powdered extract rather than the dry leaves...

EDIT:

Okay I found good info using the erowid search feature, and it seems grounding the leaves and stuffing it in the capsules is a fine method.  Just now I filled the capsules with the alcohol extract and took about five capsules, or about 10 dropper fulls, which is double the dosage I took yesterday.  I&#39;m hoping to get lots of sleep tonight since I didn&#39;t get much yesterday, and hopefully I&#39;ll have some good stuff to report tomorrow morning...

----------


## SKA

> I need some information on making capsules.  I bought some empty gelatin capsules... I could put the liquid extract in there but I have to do it right as I&#39;m about to take them as the alcohol makes the gelatin soft.  With the leaves, is it enough to just grind it up and fill up the capsules?  I can&#39;t find much information on consuming calea like that.  Now I wish I&#39;d bought some powdered extract rather than the dry leaves...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Okay I found good info using the erowid search feature, and it seems grounding the leaves and stuffing it in the capsules is a fine method.  Just now I filled the capsules with the alcohol extract and took about five capsules, or about 10 dropper fulls, which is double the dosage I took yesterday.  I&#39;m hoping to get lots of sleep tonight since I didn&#39;t get much yesterday, and hopefully I&#39;ll have some good stuff to report tomorrow morning...
> [/b]



Okay Read This.
This is a man who tried Calea and reports having read the same thing I have read somewhere. He confirmed that it is true.

Chantal Indians, who used to use Calea alot, Drank a tea made from dried Calea Leaf, Followed with a Smoke of Calea as a Chaser to get rid of the Bitter taste of the tea. They did this not long before bedtime. I say 15/30 minutes would be fine.

So soulsearcher we&#39;ve both still got some Calea lying around. Shall we experiment together?
I have a power-like extract with some twigs and crushed leaf in it. It&#39;s 10 times as potent as normal dried Calea.

What I will do tonight is:
30 minutes before bedtime I&#39;ll prepare Calea Tea by opening up a TeaBag, filling it up with 0,5 Grams of Calea extract ( 0,5 X 10 = 5, meaning 0,5 Grams of extract equals 5 grams of Calea Herb. )
I&#39;ll drink the cup of Bitter bitter Calea Tea sitting up in bed while relaxing.
After I&#39;ver finished the Tea I&#39;ll Smoke some Calea extract, on a bed of Tobacco, through my small Pipe.
The smoke would be within 15 minutes before going to sleep or so.

You in for the same experiment SoulSearcher? The way the Indians who have always used Calea used it?
Only for the Tea you&#39;d have to add 5 grams dried Calea to equal my Calea extract-dosis in my Tea.

----------


## SoulSearcherX

I could do the tea and smoke a hand rolled cigarette made out of leaves, but I don&#39;t have the same powdered extract you do, so I&#39;m not sure how proper that would be for the sake of an experiment.  Last night my dreams were not all that vivid.  I just recall two dreams, and nothing was special about them.  At any rate, I think the smoking seemed to make a difference, at least based on my experiences the last two nights, because I smoked the night before and did not last night.  I&#39;m not really looking to smoke that often, but I can do it tonight.  I may think about buying a bong to smoke calea if I decide I need to smoke it regularly...

----------


## SKA

SoulSearcher, You can make really good homemade bongs only using an empty plastic half-liter bottle, a Hollow Pen-tube/Straw and a Lighter (To burn small holes in the Plastic).

I opened up a teabag, added roughly 0.4 Grams of Calea Extract and tied it closed again.I&#39;m gunna go to bed in a minute and make&Drink the Tea. When I&#39;m done drinking the Tea I&#39;ll Smoke 0.2 Grams of the Calea Extract through my pipe on a bed of Tobacco. After that I&#39;ll be going to sleep within 15 Minutes or so.

The extract is 10 times as potent as the Drid herb alone, so that means for the Tea it would take 4 Grams of your Calea Herb and for the Smoke you&#39;d have to smoke 2 Grams of your Dried Calea herb to equal my extract.

I&#39;m gunna do this anywayz tonight...In a minute. How about you?

----------


## SoulSearcherX

Well I don&#39;t think I can smoke that much leaf, homemade bong or not, so the experiement won&#39;t be that scientific, but I&#39;m willing to try the tea and as much smoke as I can handle.

----------


## SKA

> Well I don&#39;t think I can smoke that much leaf, homemade bong or not, so the experiement won&#39;t be that scientific, but I&#39;m willing to try the tea and as much smoke as I can handle.
> [/b]



Trust me: The Tea is worse. Now I downed it all last night followed up by smoking some Calea Extract to my Pipe as a Chaser.
It&#39;s not that bad to smoke: A rather harsh smoke, so kind of extra harsh for non-smokers: Smoke it through a Bong and that shoul;d take Care of most of the Harshness: Smoking through a Bong delivers, cleaner, purer and softer smoke to inhale.

Bot that Tea.Holy Moses, THAT was Bitter. It indeed is, as I recall someone one Erowid sayin, like drinking the ESSENCE of Bitter. Yuck: Have a strong Mint and a Fruitjuice ready as a Chaser. Seriousy.
But I got it down. Like more things that tasted like Satan made up the Flavor, just for the sake of the Psycho-Active effects so that wasn&#39;t a mayor problem anywayz.

To bad lately my DreamRecall is unrelyable and I usually wake up with scrambled fragments of Dream I can remember. Same for last night. Remembering even only 1 complete dream + The storyline is Rare lately.

I woke up this morning, remembering small fragments of dreams, like they were about 20 fragments of like 6 different dreams and I don&#39;t remember 1 complete dream. Only alot of Fragments from different dreams.
They were indeed Vivid Dreams. Like they were only loose moments. They weren&#39;t, but that&#39;s what it seems since I only remember scattered fragments of the dreams.

Too bad I can&#39;t recall everything clearly and not in a way that it makes some &#39;&#39;storyline-sence&#39;&#39; .
I&#39;ll have to train my dreamrecall first, upto waking up and being able to remember 2 dreams a night at least.
Then, I&#39;ll do this again. I&#39;ll save my Calea Extract for days when I have MUCH better Dream Recall to begin with.

----------


## SoulSearcherX

I think if the Chantal indians knew what capsules were, they wouldn&#39;t have been drinking that awful tea.  Either that, or the act of drinking such a horrific brew helped burn the intention of having powerful dreams in their subconcious.  

I pretty much agree with everything you said about the tea.  It had cooled down some (not because I was trying to cool it down, but because I couldn&#39;t drink it quick enough) and I finally chugged it while plugging my nose, and almost gagged.  I tried everything in my fridge as a chaser but the bitter aftertaste didn&#39;t go away easily.  I&#39;m not doing it again, capsules are fine.  

I did smoke a bit from a homemade bong.  I fell  asleep quickly after that.  The smoke was more tolerable than smoking the joint, but my problem is from smoking at all.  My throat gets soar and dry for days afterwards, so I&#39;m not making a habit of this either.  

I recalled three dreams, a couple of them only fleeting, one of them fairly detailed.  Nothing especially vivid like the first night.  I&#39;ve been getting lazy about journaling of late, so it might be a good idea for me to redevelop journaling as a habit.

----------


## SKA

> I&#39;ve been getting lazy about journaling of late, so it might be a good idea for me to redevelop journaling as a habit.
> [/b]



 Yeah me 2. Therefor I bought a Special Book with blank pages and a nice cover. I wrote DreamJournal with a Drawing of an EyeSymbol colored with some pastel on the First Page. All my dreams will go in there from now on. The fragmented memories of my Calea Dreams Last night are in there as the First Entry.

----------


## Geves

This is an interesting link i&#39;ve found on the research surrounding the planet (Calea Zacatechichi)
http://leda.lycaeum.org/?ID=16295

I just recieved a 114 gram bag of it yesterday. I couldn&#39;t wait to fall asleep. Drank some of the tea, gotta say it wasn&#39;t that bad. in fact it was ok. (but i&#39;m an avid tea drinker..so maybe i&#39;m used to the bitterness) after the tea i rolled a cig of it and smoked. The smoke wasn&#39;t bad either. Though i was amazed at how long it burned. I couldn&#39;t even finish the whole thing before i started to get drowsy. I went back to my room and put in a DVD. i didn&#39;t get passed the intro credits before i passed out.

My dreams weren&#39;t recalled very well, at least not now. BUT. I DID have minor control over them. which i thought was pretty cool because i&#39;ve never achieved lucidness before. halfway through the night i woke up long enough to chug 4 or 5 glasses of water, then i easily went back to sleep and i amazingly came back to the same dream i left off.

granted this was all done after drinking about 7 beers, smoking about 4 ciggarettes of lion&#39;s tail. (it was at going away party). so i&#39;m sure all those other chemicals interfered with the plant and probably caused my waking in the middle of the night.

tonight i&#39;m going to just try smoking the herb, alone without the tea. i&#39;ll report back anything interesting when i wake up. maybe this time i&#39;ll actually be able to remember the contents of the dream   ::wink::

----------


## SKA

> This is an interesting link i&#39;ve found on the research surrounding the planet (Calea Zacatechichi)
> http://leda.lycaeum.org/?ID=16295
> granted this was all done after drinking about 7 beers, smoking about 4 ciggarettes of lion&#39;s tail. (it was at going away party). so i&#39;m sure all those other chemicals interfered with the plant and probably caused my waking in the middle of the night.
> 
> tonight i&#39;m going to just try smoking the herb, alone without the tea. i&#39;ll report back anything interesting when i wake up. maybe this time i&#39;ll actually be able to remember the contents of the dream  
> [/b]



Too bad about the Beer: It was most likely the cause for you falling asleep waaaay too deep to experience your dreams concious enough to remember them in the morning. Alcohol kills dreamrecall and overall dreaming as it supresses REM-sleep.

The tea wasn&#39;t that bad. it was foul but I didn&#39;t have a real problem downing it. I&#39;m a Tea Junky too and I drank Wormwood Tea before, Bitter too.I guess the Calea extract was more bitter than your dried herb. The Calea Smoke indeed delivers a nice high while your Mind stays clear.

Next time try not smoking pot, drinking beer or anything that may affect your state of Mind. Only Calea.
I&#39;m going to take a whole week to sleep healthy and in a regulair sleepcycle to improve my recall and dreamvividness and then I shall reach for the Calea Extract again.

I might try Capsules + Smoking next time. And surely I&#39;ll make the Tea again. I&#39;ll order some more and ask the Smartshop owner (I know her personally) if she knows any details as to how to best ingest Calea. If anyone should know, she would know.  :smiley:  If she knows I&#39;ll share her advice with you guys in this topic.

----------


## SoulSearcherX

> I just recieved a 114 gram bag of it yesterday. I couldn&#39;t wait to fall asleep. Drank some of the tea, gotta say it wasn&#39;t that bad. in fact it was ok. (but i&#39;m an avid tea drinker..so maybe i&#39;m used to the bitterness):
> [/b]



Wow, I&#39;m a tea drinker too but I really couldn&#39;t tolerate it.  I filled a large tea ball with the leaf and poured boiling water over it in a large mug and let it brew for about 10 minutes.  Maybe I made it too strong.  How much did you use?

And yeah, I think the other substances you used would have had an affect on your recall.  Alcohol for me has always negatively affected my dream recall.

----------


## Geves

hmmm. well my firend actually made the tea. i thought i would leave it to him. since he&#39;s all about herbs (making tinctures, owns lots of books, ect.)

so if it&#39;s as bad as people say. he probably didn&#39;t steep it long enough.

i plan on trying agian tonight. so i&#39;ll probably change my opinion on the herb&#39;s taste after tonight. i know that the rule of thumb for herbs is to steep them for 5-8 minutes.

and yeah soul searcher. i&#39;d have to agree with you. the lion&#39;s tail/ alcohol probably made my dreams more sparadic (sp?)

for anyone in this thread who wants to read about my experiences with it. i have two entries in my jounral. the last one is too long to post here.
but i must say that i can really tell a difference.

EDIT: ok i found this info on how & how long to make the tea.. since i found it helpful. i thought i&#39;d post it here.
http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=12224

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Got some more Calea (10x extract, and resin) so I&#39;ll post a couple of my experiences on this thread, as I have them. Again, my sleeping habits are so irregular, and often so in(un?)disciplined, that I rarely get a full 8hrs of (otherwise sober) sleep, so my experiences a hardly a great gauge for Calea&#39;s true potential.
I&#39;ve had enough experience with it in the past, though, to know how much of an affect it can have on dream content, length and vividness.

Anyway, here&#39;s last night&#39;s journal entry. The dream was _very_ vivid. My recall has been Shit lately, though, but I hopefully I&#39;ll get on the ball and start adjusting some of my habits to bring it back, within the next couple of days. No promises, though.  :tongue2: 

09/15/2006
_"Music Soothes the Savage Hulk"_

Had some Calea and a pretty wild, and very vivid, dream last night. It began in, what seemed to be, this experimental weapons warehouse. Todd was there and so was someone else on my side. Don&#39;t know how it started, but there was a fight between us and another guy. Not sure what his role was, before we started fighting, though. I do know that, before all this, this guy ended up drinking some kind of serum. It made him grow to about 20 feet tall, and made his muscles impossibly huge. In short, he was like the incredible hulk, with the same uncontrollable rage, but taller, and without the green.
We escaped to the outside of the warehouse and he followed us. Running down the length of the building, we saw an open cargo door and looked inside. There were all these weird looking rocket launchers or something. We each grabbed one and started firing them down toward this giant, but I think they kept malfunctioning, because all I remember seeing was smoke and sparks coming out of the barrels. We ended up abandoning them.
Anyway, somehow, we were able to defend ourselves long enough to make it to the car, and we drove back to my house. This guy, of course, stayed on our tails, and we ended up bringing the fight back to my neighborhood. Weird thing was, I had a neighbor to the left side of my house, that&#39;s not there IRL. It was a big, two story house. 
The dream and fighting went on through the night. There was a time that we even ran into the neighbors house and the giant chased us by crashing straight through the livingroom wall. (I just don&#39;t remember too many details of the fighting, though, because my recall really sucks, lately.)
Some time during the night, (nightmeaning in the dream.) the neighbor had joined our side and ended up finding a way to control this guy..with music.
Next thing I knew, it was the following morning. I remember I had family members that I don&#39;t have in real life. Coming outside, after having been split away from my family during the night fight with this huge guy, we met on my front porch and were reunited, glad that everyone was alive. The fighting was so intense, and this guy was so huge, that we ended up _destroying_ both the neighbors entire house, and my front yard. There was about a 10x15 ft crater in my lawn. People from all over my neighborhood were passing by my house and just staring, slack-jawed, at all the damage. A couple of guys actually came up and started asking questions, in awe, about what the hell happened. I began to explain, and they just kind of stared at me in disbelief at my answer. 
I began hearing music and loud footsteps coming around the corner and smiled, telling the two strangers to sit tight for a moment and they&#39;d understand.
From around the corner came my neighbor&#39;s station wagon. (The neighbor that doesn&#39;t exist in real life) He was driving really slowly carrying a trailer with a bunch of tools and whatnot. Then, behind the car, comes this massive, Hulkian giant, carrying large piles of wood and other building materials, soothed and entranced by the music that was playing from my neighbors car. I could see that, as he was coming closer, hed begun shrinking a little. Since his rage was being pacified, he was losing a lot of the chemical reaction that made him grow (much like the Hulk.) My neighbor decided to use the last of whatever juice the giant had to help fix the damage that was done to our property.

----------


## SKA

> Got some more Calea (10x extract, and resin) so I&#39;ll post a couple of my experiences on this thread, as I have them. Again, my sleeping habits are so irregular, and often so in(un?)disciplined, that I rarely get a full 8hrs of (otherwise sober) sleep, so my experiences a hardly a great gauge for Calea&#39;s true potential.
> I&#39;ve had enough experience with it in the past, though, to know how much of an affect it can have on dream content, length and vividness.
> 
> Anyway, here&#39;s last night&#39;s journal entry. The dream was _very_ vivid. My recall has been Shit lately, though, but I hopefully I&#39;ll get on the ball and start adjusting some of my habits to bring it back, within the next couple of days. No promises, though. 
> 
> 09/15/2006
> _"Music Soothes the Savage Hulk"_
> 
> Had some Calea and a pretty wild, and very vivid, dream last night. It began in, what seemed to be, this experimental weapons warehouse. Todd was there and so was someone else on my side. Don&#39;t know how it started, but there was a fight between us and another guy. Not sure what his role was, before we started fighting, though. I do know that, before all this, this guy ended up drinking some kind of serum. It made him grow to about 20 feet tall, and made his muscles impossibly huge. In short, he was like the incredible hulk, with the same uncontrollable rage, but taller, and without the green.
> ...



Dude I just read that Dream and it&#39;s seriously Awesome  ::D: 
Too bad my Dream Recall Suxxx soooo badly too lately. I tried smoking Calea Extract 10X (same as your&#39;s) joints, made a cup of bitter tea+ Smoked a Joint. I tried ingesting it in the morning, some 30 minutes prior to sleep and immediately before falling asleep, but since my Dream Recall is so Terrible lately I cannot recall the Calea having any effect on me. Just waking up knowing my dreams were WEIRD but not knowing WHAT exactly I dreamt that was so weird.

So for this wacky dream you had, what did you do? Did you smoke it in a Joint? Through a Pipe or Bong? Did you use Capsules? Or did you drink a Calea Tea? (Lovely taste dontcha think?   ::wink::  ) How much MiliGrams did you ingest? And How much time Prior to sleep did you ingest the Calea Extract 10X?

Please tell me cuz I haven&#39;t yet had any recordable results: Only now my sleep/wake cycle is almost completely Healthy and normal again ( I had BAD Insomnia fr well over 8 months ) So soon, when my Dream Recall has improved again, I&#39;ll give Calea another try.

In the Meanwhile I occasionally smoke Calea Joints cuz I find it a very nice smoke and it&#39;s really relaxing. Good for pre-meditation with a Cup of Tea.

So please, Oneironaut, tell me how, how much and when you ingested the Calea Extract.

----------


## Wuollet

This herb.. i wonder, is this illegal? ( except from in holland )
Cus I&#39;m thinking of getting some as well. But since I&#39;m stil living at my parents I don&#39;t want anything illegal delivered to my house.   ::roll::  

Thanks

----------


## woolandwater

> Okay I would like to know from anyone who has tried ingesting Calea Zacatechichi Dream herb or it&#39;s Extracted form. And I ask them to share their experiences. 
> 
> I read alot of VERY interresting Calea Experiences on Erowid.Org ( Here if you&#39;re interrested ) But not all of the people who submitted their Calea Experiences were Lucid Dreamers or per sé trying to achieve Lucidity with it. 
> Now I would like to know how Lucid Dreamers with Lucid Dreaming on their Mind interpret the Calea Experience. It seems like the Calea herb most seems to affect the Subconcious Mind. The dreamlike state it seems to bring people, draws out the subconcious somewhat while awake. Perhaps Meditating all day with the Mind set on Lucid Dreaming while in this openminded, susceptible state would do good for Lucidity at Night. 
> 
> I&#39;m going to make this an experiment. I&#39;m going to drink a Calea 10X Extract-tea while Smoking a Calea Extract joint ( Or maybe I&#39;ll smoke it through a Pipe ). I believe this should be done early in the Day to get best effects at Night. Does anyone here know the best time of ingestion?
> 
> While awake, from what I&#39;ve read, the effects seem as if they are pretty Entrancing, Stimulant, Conciousness Expanding, Euphoric and Mind Clearing: a perfect state of Mind for a night of Lucid Dreaming I can imagine. I would like to add a day of Meditating focussing my thoughts on Lucid Dreaming all day. I figured under the OpenMinded, Dreamy State of Mind Calea Brings makes one significantly more susceptable to AutoSuggestion. Saying Lucid Dreaming Mantras and focussing the Mind on Lucid Dreaming while in thsi Clear and Open state of Mind may increase the likelyhood of your Subconcious picking it up.
> 
> ...




Hey I have just ordered some of the dream Herb Calea ( not receieved it yet so I would be interested SKA on your eperiences as you may get to try it before me.

I see this herb as  way of making dreams more memorable ( lke staining cell material with a stain to make it easier to see) 

Dreams are such fragile things and within a very short time start to "decay" Even when I have wriiten dreams down in a dream journal on waking, on reading at a later date there is no memory of the dream and reading si like reading someone else&#39;s writing. 

So I am hoping that taking Calea will give more vivid dreams and therefore more chance of becoming Lucid.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

@ SKA:

Smoked it in a bowl. It was the 10x extract, and probably about a bowl and a half. (approx a gram or so) I&#39;ve never had the tea, only because it&#39;s inconvenient, and I&#39;m very indisciplined when it comes to doing things before bed. Haha. Whenever my body wants to crash, I pretty much crash, so I just made sure to smoke a couple bowls before bed. Heh. Anyway, as far as time, I&#39;d have to say it was about 5-10 mins before I laid down to sleep. I went through a couple hypnogogic imagery trips before finally passing out.

My recall has been pretty much Shit lately, also, but even though there are a lot of times I don&#39;t remember much of my dream content, the few visuals I retain are enough to notice when Calea has made the dreams more vivid/intense. The atmospheres are just more much realistic, and the experiences much more grounded. Also, I have most of my long epic dreams on Calea and, even if I don&#39;t remember all of the content, I come away remembering the experience of a very long dream scenario, most of the time.

----------


## <>R<>

I recently picked up some Calea Zacatechich in the herb form. I&#39;ve tried it over a few nights and it&#39;s effects changed drasticly from one day to the next. 

The first night I rolled a joint of it by itself and smoked it. I was expecting it to be somewhat stronger. The effect was like a very mild feeling of being stoned with a clearer mind, no real paranoia and more alertly in touch with the senses. Nothing much happened after that though, I was a bit dissapoited.

The second night I took a large amount of the herb and made it into a tea, by simply pouring boiling water into a mug with the herb in it, without any strainer. Yes, you definately need to chase it with a strong juice, it worked well for me. I still half-gagged many times trying get a just a little bit of it down. Eventually I felt drowsy and bodily tired, whilst still being awake in mind. Walking around, there were sensations of my consciousness jumping out of my body for brief moments, a similar feeling to when you are sleep deprived. Going to sleep, I experienced strange and disturbing feelings. Kind of irritable or dark and burning feelings and imagery. It wasn&#39;t pleasant. That night I had several very vivid dreams that were pretty random. I can ony recall one now, where I was back at school, sitting in the back of a classroom. I didn&#39;t feel like there was any purpose for being there, which was fun because I was free to just talk or shout to the other people around without worry. Something got me down and I turned my eyes toward the window next to me. On the horizon were clouds of explosions and a war atmosphere which was gloomy yet comforting. In a few other dreams I was having alot of fun talking to the other dream characters that I usually don&#39;t participate with much in my dreams because I assume that they are going about they&#39;re business, separate from me. Those dreams turned out fun, and I wandered and questioned why all those other people were there. Ehen I realized they eren&#39;t real as such they took on an even more realistic quality in facial features etc. There was also a strange floating water village, futuristic type of community with boats for transport in a very tight area.

3rd night&#33; I wasn&#39;t planning on drinking the tea again, but I just wantd to taste it to remember how horribly bitter it was. This was the same tea left from the previous day so it had absorbed more from the herb by then. One tea spoon reminded me how bad it tasted, but was enough to hit me stronger than the day before. Going to sleep, I might have have trying to meditate...? I can&#39;t remember exactly how, but I began to think in a vivid trippy way. My imagination was very large and brightly coloured. I got the feeling people/some beings were looking over, watching and listening to me as I was thinking these thoughts, but by meaning well it was a funny experience. I may have even laughed a few times watching my own thoughts. A few times the moment froze and grew to magnificent sizes where there were things playing out on a different scale and a differet time within my own mind - adventures of miniature characters etc that were living through my own dream-like thoughts and imagery. When i would withdrew from these states it seemed no time had passed on a larger scale. That happenned whilst still being half-awake but I can&#39;t remember any dreams occuring afterwards. That would have to be the best experience with this herb that I&#39;ve had.

Then the fourth night, I sculled the rest of the tea i had made and chased it again with much needed juice. Surprisingly there were no major effects. I just woke up extremely agrovated, kicking shit around because of disturbing/distracting noises and feelings that were preventing my sleep.

I&#39;m not sure what else to try to achieve good effects with it. I might try straining a large amount of the stuff - alot of herb to only small proportion of water, so that I don&#39;t have to drink that much of it. Other than that, smoking it seemed like a waste of time by itself. I&#39;ll also have to try smoking it straight after drinking to see what different effect it has. It&#39;s very random.

----------


## RussianScientist

dried calea

1st night:
Drunk a tea, smoked a joint.. bizarre objects in my room, but i could dream better sober

2nd night
drunk the tea, smoke a joint, smoked 4 bowls. A discovery dream, about an orphan being stranded at sea (played by me) somewhere in the indian ocean. Kinda sad actually, when he reaches land hes treated with indifference. This was something of a &#39;lesson&#39; dream i think

3rd night
smoked a joint. I wouldn&#39;t dream because i was massively drunk and I seemed to fuck my friend (which was out of the blue, but i contributed that to the absinthe)

4th night
did no calea, had better then average dream though

5th night
no calea, Drunk absinthe, didn&#39;t sleep drunk though. MINDBLOWING EPIC DREAM

---

Guess what day was the most eventful?

suprisingly the 5th night was a major epic (and im pretty sure it had to do with wormwood interaction and some calea still inside me). I wouldn&#39;t be suprised if Calea was an accumulative substance, kind of like using antibiotics to treat acne (you have to take it for a month until effects). The dream seemed like 2 hours long, and i woke up exactly 2 hours after i fell asleep. I seemd to remember every detail even though some of what was happening in the dream was patently nonsense. I can&#39;t remember if I felt &#39;lucid&#39; but i definately accepted the dream world as reality (I got so anxious of my parents finding me at a club night which was alternative). Maybe the point I was lucid was when i thought to myself &#39;OH MY GOD WTF&#39; and knowing it was a dream. And my creeping suspicions of my mum checking my deviant art account or my internet history to see what i was up to. I seemed to went to two club nights in the same night strangely, which seemed to be constructed in a seemingly bizarre fashion (half-outside and half-inside, trampolines inside, I don&#39;t know everywhere I looked it seemed to take on some fantastical feat of architecture and style)

I fell asleep again with average but none the less good dreams.

---

Tonight i will drink calea, and I can&#39;t smoke because my mum is still awake. I hated smoking the joints but the bong is tolerable, i also getting used to handling the joints and not feeling so vomitty. I actually had a half joint of weed to myself whilst on a night of heaving drinking and i was able to handle the weed smoke with so much ease. I can now tolerate weed smoke i think, my stomach use to be hypersensitive to it and it was often a 1/3 of the time i might throw up. so Calea helped my weed allergy i &#39;guess&#39;.


----

Sorry for length and bad typing of english, I&#39;m  just short of time. Id also like to add you should get an &#39;instant flavour tea&#39; which is basically instant dissolvable flavoured fructose stuff that you put something like 2-4 teaspoons of to virtually eliminate the calea taste. I use Apricot, Honey and Vanilla flavoured fructose instant tea and the taste is actually ENJOYABLE.

----------


## JayZ

"I wouldn&#39;t be suprised if Calea was an accumulative substance, kind of like using antibiotics to treat acne (you have to take it for a month until effects). "

Yes, 
        I would say this is very accurate. I work for a company that has produced a pill that has The Calea as one of it&#39;s main ingredients...... We have been doing a lot of work and experimentation with this herb lately....

<J>

----------


## dreammagick

> "I wouldn&#39;t be suprised if Calea was an accumulative substance, kind of like using antibiotics to treat acne (you have to take it for a month until effects). "
> 
> Yes, 
>         I would say this is very accurate. I work for a company that has produced a pill that has The Calea as one of it&#39;s main ingredients...... We have been doing a lot of work and experimentation with this herb lately....
> 
> <J>
> [/b]




I recently had some amazing results with a Peruvian Dream Tea called Ajo Sacha. 

I posted my expereinces here:

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/inde...howtopic=39320

 :smiley:

----------


## ZenVortex

I tried calea several times and it did nothing for me...

----------


## Lord Mustard

Well, I got my Calea in the mail yesterday, and did some last night.

I got 10x extract, so my dosage wasn&#39;t very precise. I made a tea and smoked some out of a pipe. I&#39;ve tasted worse things; anyone ever try chewing Salvia Divinorum leaves? You cant swallow those in one big gulp, either. Yuck. I took 25mg of B6 too, just because I could. I waited about 40 minutes, and headed to bed at around 10:45 PM.

So I sat there and closed my eyes, but sleep wouldn&#39;t come. I felt like I was almost dreaming the entire time; thoughts were taking on vague images and the blackness from my closed eyes felt like another world. I was like this for about an hour. I know because I glanced at my clock to check the time.

So I closed my eyes again. I may have been asleep, I am not really sure. I was seeing these... lines. Lines stretching everywhere off into infinity, parabolas, sine waves, everything. None of the shapes were random squiggles, however. Some were intersecting each other, while others were on their own. Random numbers would sort of fade into my vision and fade out. Nothing was static; it changed every few seconds into something slightly different. This lasted for what seemed only 30 minutes, but the next time I looked at the clock it was 3:20 AM&#33;

Then I began a countdown sort of thing in this state, with changing numbers on a computer screen in my head. Then, the dreams began. They were pretty vivid and better connected than my dreams usually are; there were no sudden transitions to new places or anything. They would be too long to post here, so go check out my dream journal if you are interested.



All in all... wow. I made the mistake of pumping myself up about it working so I killed most of my sleep time (I think. I really don&#39;t feel all that rested, nor do I know if I was actually asleep.), but it was still intense and interesting. I think I will be doing some more tonight, but without the B6  :smiley:

----------


## BenQ

Alright, this posting is making me want to give Calea Zacatechichi another shot. About 5 years ago I bought some off the internet, turned it into a tea, and then proceeded to drink the most foul-tasting drink of my life. Unfortunately, it had little to no effect.

However, I&#39;m willing to give it a shot again & when I do I will post it here and on my blog. I&#39;m excited about it actually... I had forgotten about this herb&#33;&#33;

----------


## Moonbeam

I got some on e-bay; 1 oz bag plus a free sample.  I made some tea with the free sample, steeped about 3 g for 10 minutes, with some jasmine tea to try to kill the taste.  First night, lots of dreams but no lucid.  Second night, two lucids. It seemed like the first night it was mostly big chunks and stems, but the second part was from the bottom and was little leaves.  Then I used some from the big bag, I ground it up with a mortar and pestle because I thought that might make it work better, made some tea the same way.  This time, it tasted horrible, I don&#39;t know why it was worse.  I finished it tho.  Slept soundly all night, woke up and thought it didn&#39;t work, then went back to bed and had a lucid. 

I do believe it works.   But the taste is pretty bad, and I am not too picky.

----------


## BenQ

[quote]
I got some on e-bay; 1 oz bag plus a free sample.  


I think I&#39;m seeing the same auction as you on Ebay- was it &#036;6 + &#036;5 shipping? I&#39;m considering buying this...
but I want to know how many uses you can get out of it. Is it just enough for a few experiences or will it last quite awhile?

----------


## Moonbeam

Yea, somehting like that.  I got two uses out of the free sample, probably about 6 grams, I might have been able to use a little less, I was just guessing.  So maybe 10 or 12 cups of tea per order?  I was thinking of making resin using alcohol and putting it into capsules to avoid the taste; that experiment might use it up and I don&#39;t know how it will work.

(I&#39;d rather LD on my own but sometimes I need a little help.)

----------


## imaginefication

I put my experiences with Calea on erowid in 2004, heres the link http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=38378


I&#39;ve had better luck with camu berry

----------


## BenQ

Holy crap.

I just measured out 5 grams and brewed it for 15 minutes. I&#39;m about half way through it now, after mixing it up with some soy milk and agave nectar (similiar to milk and honey.) 

The taste....

JESUS CHRIST.

The taste is fucking horrendous&#33;&#33;&#33; It&#39;s unbelievable really. I was convinced it wouldn&#39;t be so bad. WHEW.

I think it&#39;ll be worth it though..

anyone else feel WARM while drinking this?

----------


## BenQ

Last night came and went without much fanfare...

I&#39;m really disappointed ingesting a tea brewed from 5 grams of CZ basically had no effect. I had some dreams but nothing special, no intense clarify, and no lucidity.  :Sad: 

On top of that I got woken up suddenly and obnoxious by someone else (my wife) and I think this caused me to forget some of my dreams. 

I hope it is true that CZ has a cumulative effect and will build up in the body.

----------


## braha_kahn

> The taste....
> 
> JESUS CHRIST.[/b]



rofl

I only made the tea once, I immidiatly bought some gelcaps and put the herb in them &#33;

----------


## SKA

> I put my experiences with Calea on erowid in 2004, heres the link http://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=38378
> I&#39;ve had better luck with camu berry
> [/b]



Camu Berry? interresting? Never heard of it before. Can you Explain what it is and what it (supposedly)does?

----------


## JayZ

I found a pill online that Has Calea as one of it&#39;s ingredients.....   go to google and type in DREAMBOOST ...it also has Mugwort, passion flower ,  some melatonin.... sound like a really good mix....... I ordered some.... but just got it so I haven;t had time to try it out yet.....  


I have used just plain calea extract and I think it helped me out...; so I am looking forward to trying it in a little different form.....

----------


## dreamfollower

I&#39;ve tried it in tea form (sorry, but with a bunch of honey, it&#39;s really not that bad you wimps.  :wink2:  ) It had no real affect on me. My husband however, reports much more vivid (but not lucid) dreams after drinking it.

----------


## SKA

Hmm too bad Calea didn&#39;t work on me when I tried it&#39;s extracted form X10.

Maybe some time from now I&#39;ll order Calea Zacatechichi herb again and Somehow merge it together with other Dream Enhancers such as African DreamRoot (Silene Capensis) and a bit of Mugwort.

I could Put some Calea, Silene Capensis and Mugwort in a Pollenpressure and apply an immense ammount of pressure for a longer period of time ( With a tight screw on system; maybe I could make 1 myself)

Or perhaps I could put some Calea, African DreamRoot and Mugwort, as equally mixed as I can get, in a pan with a little water, some lemon juice and let it simmer easy for an hour or so with the lid on the pan so it steams a little. The remaining residue would be a sort of Resin-like substance with Calea, DreamRoot, Mugwort Material and their psychoactive substances mixed into 1 ball.

DreamBall  :tongue2:

----------


## JayZ

> Hmm too bad Calea didn&#39;t work on me when I tried it&#39;s extracted form X10.
> 
> Maybe some time from now I&#39;ll order Calea Zacatechichi herb again and Somehow merge it together with other Dream Enhancers such as African DreamRoot (Silene Capensis) and a bit of Mugwort.
> 
> I could Put some Calea, Silene Capensis and Mugwort in a Pollenpressure and apply an immense ammount of pressure for a longer period of time ( With a tight screw on system; maybe I could make 1 myself)
> 
> Or perhaps I could put some Calea, African DreamRoot and Mugwort, as equally mixed as I can get, in a pan with a little water, some lemon juice and let it simmer easy for an hour or so with the lid on the pan so it steams a little. The remaining residue would be a sort of Resin-like substance with Calea, DreamRoot, Mugwort Material and their psychoactive substances mixed into 1 ball.
> 
> DreamBall 
> [/b]




Check out this ingredient list .....

http://dreamboost.com/supplement-facts/index.php

looks pretty good ...

----------


## oac

I recently obtained some calea z.  I practiced lucidity about three years ago extensively-- at my prime I would have about five lucid dreams a month. Nothing impressive, but definately satisfying. I am hoping I will have it in myself to start training again before using the product. I know the calea z. will be most effective if used in conjunction with my lucidity exercises.

If I remember, which I may not if I plan on practicing lucidity exercises again before experimenting with calea z., I will report back my experiences. I may create a thread on my experiences outlining dates, approximate dosages, ingestion methods, dreams recalled, and the efficacy of said substance on myself.

Approximately how much calea z. is typically used in a tea?

----------


## SKA

> Check out this ingredient list .....
> 
> http://dreamboost.com/supplement-facts/index.php
> 
> looks pretty good ...
> [/b]



It does it does look good. Thanks a bunch mate.
Allthough I am not particulairly interrested in checking out all ingredients and copying them into my own dreammixture Melatonin now has my Interrest.

In fact I have Melatonin as a Prescription drug ( At times I can be quite an Insomniac ) and the Pharmaceutical Melatonin is MUCH stronger and more Potent than Melatonin sold in drugstores.
I still have a shitload of 3miligram Melatonin pills in a certian drawer.

Okay a good Idea might be:
Apply a large amount of constant Pressure for about a week or so on a Combination of Calea Zacatechichi, Silene Capensis, Melatonin, Mugwort and Wormwood using a sort of PollenPresser device which can be easily made with some stuff from your local home Improvement centre.

Now these above mentioned herbs and supplements are all within my reach.
Interresting mixture to Experiment with. The Ultimate DreamBall. I will do it some day soon and post the information of the experiment + the results in my &#39;&#39;DreamPotentiating herbs&#39;&#39; Topic.

----------

